# Small schooling fish in planted aquarium?



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

Well as possibly some of you guys know i am planning either a 55 gallon or 75 gallon freshwater planted tank. I just want to know what are some good schooling fish.

Tapwater PH: 7.6
Tank PH: There will be some driftwood and CO2 so i guess the PH will be around neutral like 7.0-7.2?


Known occupants

10 zebra danios
4 Bolivian rams
6 Corydoras
3 Otos


I dont want neon tetras or cardinals, just a heads up


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Lemon tetras, diamond tetras, red phantom tetras, silver-tipped tetras, black phantom tetras, rosy tetras, bleeding heart tetras, Loreto tetras, etc. What exactly do you like, Ryan? Tetras, pencilfish, rasboras or barbs? Note that cherry barbs are not shoaling fish.


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

hmm, well my tank has kind of a metalic look of silver and dark blue blue and black. The plants will be green (i hope ) so what colors do you think will look good with that, i dont want it all metalic color, i would like to have a nice mix of colors


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Red will really make a contrast to metallic surroundings. Male golden pencilfish are often deep red along with male cherry barbs. Don't be tempted however to get all males. Females are still needed as this makes them show their even deeper red coloration.


musho3210 said:


> Tank PH: There will be some driftwood and CO2 so i guess the PH will be around neutral like 7.0-7.2?


Depends on your KH and GH. You'll need more CO2 if your KH is too high but this alone is not advisable as the fish will only be harmed by CO2 overdosing. Lowering the KH is more preferable than increasing CO2 level just to get the desired pH level.


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

well i dont really know my KH but im guessing its low since my 20 gallon tank has a ph of 7.2 and all i have in there to lower ph are two coconut caves. I might buy a KH tester soon though.

What about flame tetras, are they a good red fish that can contrast the metalic look, i want fish that will actually school together (not like my danios who have only schooled once)


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

musho3210 said:


> well i dont really know my KH but im guessing its low since my 20 gallon tank has a ph of 7.2 and all i have in there to lower ph are two coconut caves. I might buy a KH tester soon though.


Just because your pH is 7.2 doesn't mean your KH is low. There are times when you have high pH despite a low KH. This one can be dangerous if your KH is lower than 4.5 dH as such situation will cause the pH to drop by all of a sudden thus harming your fish. I don't see why you should fiddle with your pH. If your fish are fine, then no need to bother with it. Buy your KH test kit.

By the way, what is your exact pH? 7.2 or 7.6?:question: Both are still on the alkali side.:wink2:


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

in the tank, where the fish are swimming, the ph is 7.2.

During water changes, from my tap, the ph is 7.6


----------



## Nanoguy (Feb 6, 2007)

Just a thought, I like harlequin rasboras


----------



## jones57742 (Oct 31, 2006)

Blue pretty much had it covered.

I have neon and glowlight tetras in my planted tank.

TR


----------



## Aquaticmoon (Nov 29, 2006)

Harlequin rasboras or Gold tetras are my pick.


----------



## Rue (Jan 28, 2007)

I'm having the same questions...

I was thinking a biotope tank (for the 75 g I'm planning on upgrading to)...but I can't find a biotope that will suit my present hodge-podge of community fish and plants...

I think I'll end up having a hodge-podge planted tank at the end of it all! :shock: :lol:


----------



## jones57742 (Oct 31, 2006)

Rue said:


> I'm having the same questions...
> 
> I was thinking a biotope tank (for the 75 g I'm planning on upgrading to)...but I can't find a biotope that will suit my present hodge-podge of community fish and plants...
> 
> I think I'll end up having a hodge-podge planted tank at the end of it all! :shock: :lol:


Nothing wrong with that one.

TR


----------

